# Never Summer Type Two



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

Anyone got one? 

This is the last on my list to check out. 

Resort riding (fast) side hits very occasional run through park a rip through the pow when its on? 

5.7 tall 80kg normal clothes and size 9.5 boots. what size should i be looking at? 

Good feeling about this one all be it i wasnt keen on the Proto i used for 2 days last season but i thin kit was more the snow that was the problem (spring shit)

:nerd:


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I swore off CRC boards, but I want one of these badly. 

I think it's mostly because I can't get one in Canada. lol

That and every review i've seen has been glowing.


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

ek9max said:


> I swore off CRC boards, but I want one of these badly.
> 
> I think it's mostly because I can't get one in Canada. lol
> 
> That and every review i've seen has been glowing.


Yeah the reviews are whats made me sit up and pay attention. 

It says on NS web page that it has a Proto Flex which is around a 5/10?

I worry its not going to hold up on the groomers? 

Anyone in the house been on one?


----------



## jshwon (Jan 25, 2016)

Mine will be arriving tonight. I won't be able to ride until the end of February though. Will try to post some pics.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Can somebody get one for me and ship to Canada??


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

ricksen24 said:


> Yeah the reviews are whats made me sit up and pay attention.
> 
> It says on NS web page that it has a Proto Flex which is around a 5/10?
> 
> ...


Here you go


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I got my friend to get one over Christmas before they sold out, I've rode it quite a bit. Its more aggressive than the Proto and the flex is the same as the Proto but isn't at the same time. Its more stable than the Proto and has more pop, the tip and tail aren't as easy to fold and it also holds a better edge on ice and hard pack. If you like how the proto rides and just wanted a little more out of it, then the Type Two is your board. My buddy is in love with it, but he was riding a Proto before that and loved the Proto.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I got my friend to get one over Christmas before they sold out, I've rode it quite a bit. Its more aggressive than the Proto and the flex is the same as the Proto but isn't at the same time. Its more stable than the Proto and has more pop, the tip and tail aren't as easy to fold and it also holds a better edge on ice and hard pack. If you like how the proto rides and just wanted a little more out of it, then the Type Two is your board. My buddy is in love with it, but he was riding a Proto before that and loved the Proto.


pretty spot on with my impressions.


----------



## jshwon (Jan 25, 2016)

On a side note can anyone recommend a good binding to pair with the Type Two? I'm leaning Cartels and a local shop says "cartels or nothing" but that could be bias. Just wanted to get opinions from folk who have ridden this board.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

jshwon said:


> On a side note can anyone recommend a good binding to pair with the Type Two? I'm leaning Cartels and a local shop says "cartels or nothing" but that could be bias. Just wanted to get opinions from folk who have ridden this board.


Whatever binding you like to ride. Cartels are a stiffer do-it-all binding. I've been riding with Contact Pros but am about to take it out on my NOW selects with the low back in the next couple days.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

jshwon said:


> On a side note can anyone recommend a good binding to pair with the Type Two? I'm leaning Cartels and a local shop says "cartels or nothing" but that could be bias. Just wanted to get opinions from folk who have ridden this board.


I used my goto 'Vitas but would be tempted to stiffen up a hair. I wouldn't go full stiff binders tho.


----------



## jshwon (Jan 25, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> I used my goto 'Vitas but would be tempted to stiffen up a hair. I wouldn't go full stiff binders tho.


Cartels stiffer than the Malavitas?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

jshwon said:


> Cartels stiffer than the Malavitas?


depends what year and who ya ask...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

jshwon said:


> On a side note can anyone recommend a good binding to pair with the Type Two? I'm leaning Cartels and a local shop says "cartels or nothing" but that could be bias. Just wanted to get opinions from folk who have ridden this board.


Good and bad advise. Cartels are awesome but there are many badass bindings out there that'll go well with the Type Two.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

How about Rome katana?


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

ek9max said:


> How about Rome katana?


The "Which binding goes well with board X?" question is better answered by what sort of riding you'll be doing with the board. Is price an issue? Is comfort a premium? Want canting? Need more response, or a softer binding for tweaking stuff out? 

Malavita v Cartel: Vita baseplate has less glass than Cartel, ergo softer. Vita hammockstrap generally regarded as more comfortable than Cartel's reactstrap. $40 more at MSRP for the Malavita.


----------



## jshwon (Jan 25, 2016)

EastCoastToast said:


> The "Which binding goes well with board X?" question is better answered by what sort of riding you'll be doing with the board. Is price an issue? Is comfort a premium? Want canting? Need more response, or a softer binding for tweaking stuff out?
> 
> Malavita v Cartel: Vita baseplate has less glass than Cartel, ergo softer. Vita hammockstrap generally regarded as more comfortable than Cartel's reactstrap. $40 more at MSRP for the Malavita.


I can speak for me which will be resort riding, groomers, pow, steeps. All mtn/Freestyle as I'm learning to butter and step up my ollie nollie game. Looking for something responsive with comfort.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

jshwon said:


> I can speak for me which will be resort riding, groomers, pow, steeps. All mtn/Freestyle as I'm learning to butter and step up my ollie nollie game. Looking for something responsive with comfort.


Flux TT/DS, Union Atlas/TRice, Burton Vita/Cartel/Genesis, NOW Select/Drive, Salomon Defender, Nitro Team/Zero, Rome Targa/Katana. They're all a bit different, but generally stiffer bindings (meaning more response) and higher-end for their brand so most can be assumed to be comfortable. Of course dampening/padding/canting etc varies brand to brand, model to model.


----------



## jshwon (Jan 25, 2016)

EastCoastToast said:


> Flux TT/DS, Union Atlas/TRice, Burton Vita/Cartel/Genesis, NOW Select/Drive, Salomon Defender, Nitro Team/Zero, Rome Targa/Katana. They're all a bit different, but generally stiffer bindings (meaning more response) and higher-end for their brand so most can be assumed to be comfortable. Of course dampening/padding/canting etc varies brand to brand, model to model.


Thanks for that. I see a good deal on some Rome Targa's. Gonna look more into those.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

EastCoastToast said:


> Whatever binding you like to ride. Cartels are a stiffer do-it-all binding. I've been riding with Contact Pros but am about to take it out on my NOW selects with the low back in the next couple days.


Had a ton of fun on a Type Two, yesterday with my Now Selects. And OP, stop second guessing and just buy one of these. I guarantee you will not be disappointed. Mystery2many did a great job in describing the Type Two as a "better, more aggressive PROTO", I think it actually might be replacing the Proto next year?? But don't quote me on that. It was the most fun I have had on a board in years, and is the closest you will come to a one board quiver.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

AmberLamps said:


> Had a ton of fun on a Type Two, yesterday with my Now Selects. And OP, stop second guessing and just buy one of these. I guarantee you will not be disappointed. Mystery2many did a great job in describing the Type Two as a "better, more aggressive PROTO", I think it actually might be replacing the Proto next year?? But don't quote me on that. It was the most fun I have had on a board in years, and is the closest you will come to a one board quiver.


The Proto was still there on their Instagram reveal. I think they just put it under the Proto "family".


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Actually looking again I notice a distinct lack of Evo. Maybe that Warlock board or the Type Two is its replacement.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

EastCoastToast said:


> The Proto was still there on their Instagram reveal. I think they just put it under the Proto "family".


I believe that's the women's Proto Type Two. The "Type Two" on the graphic is just less prevalent. Proto HD is gone, and Type Two is the replacement.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

next year proto = type two and vice versa, i think


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

That's really surprising if they tossed the Proto for the Type Two. I only say that because of the differences in Ripsaw CRC versus their standard CRC.


----------



## jshwon (Jan 25, 2016)

Have it in hand. Couple shots.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

jshwon said:


> Have it in hand. Couple shots.


How big is the hard-on right now? #enjoy


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Can somebody please go to their local store and buy one for me? I'll obviously pay for it and shipping and a case of beer


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

ek9max said:


> Can somebody please go to their local store and buy one for me? I'll obviously pay for it and shipping and a case of beer


NS sells it online. Just go to their website and order it.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Looks like type two is the new Proto, liking the 2nd print graphic morebthan the original! #itshallbemine


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

AmberLamps said:


> Looks like type two is the new Proto, liking the 2nd print graphic morebthan the original! #itshallbemine


not small enough


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

[/IMG]


----------



## dmahoney12 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have one that I will be selling. I got it and tried it out at snowshoe in West Virginia for 3 days. Was a great board but just didn't have the ice hold I need for my East Coast Boarding. It carves amazingly! Such a tight turning radius. Very stable under foot as well. If it had magnetraction I would be keeping it. Let me know if you want to see any photos of it.

Dave


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

dmahoney12 said:


> I have one that I will be selling. I got it and tried it out at snowshoe in West Virginia for 3 days. Was a great board but just didn't have the ice hold I need for my East Coast Boarding. It carves amazingly! Such a tight turning radius. Very stable under foot as well. If it had magnetraction I would be keeping it. Let me know if you want to see any photos of it.
> 
> Dave


Crazy to hear, had this thing at 70° on ice and never felt that it would ever wash out. Actually thought it had better edge hold than my Lib TRS that has magna traction.


----------



## dmahoney12 (Mar 18, 2013)

I had a dark knife and a jones flagship out on the same day and they both had better edge hold than the type two. Both those boards have mag and performed better. Just my opinion. Don't take it so personal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

dmahoney12 said:


> I had a dark knife and a jones flagship out on the same day and they both had better edge hold than the type two. Both those boards have mag and performed better. Just my opinion. Don't take it so personal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a huge Lib Tech fan, but even I can say those Flag and Dark Knife are more aggressive boards than a Type Two so they should hold a better edge


----------



## dmahoney12 (Mar 18, 2013)

I was hoping it would do a little better because it's a really fun board to ride. Just not the board for me. That was my only point. No way it has better edge hold then the trs either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I'm a huge Lib Tech fan, but even I can say those Flag and Dark Knife are more aggressive boards than a Type Two so they should hold a better edge


Yea, both those boards are completely different profiles than the Type Two. Not comparable. I rode it all day and was laying down trenches, found some ice patches and tried to make it wash, but it didn't. On the contrary, I had gone down on the same ice patch the day before on my LIB (there is always an ice patch in this same place on Keystone, if there isn't fresh snow for a few days).

But I guess every board rides different for everyone. Im gonna get a few more days on it and will have a better feel, but first impressions, this thing blew me away.


----------



## dmahoney12 (Mar 18, 2013)

The type two is definitely a softer flex but doesn't it have the most camber dominant profile (ripsaw) that Never Summer makes? The Dark Knife has one of the most camber dominant profiles that Lib Tech makes (c3 btx). I would think that they have similar profiles. Less rocker between the feet and more aggressive camber under the feet. You are able to carve trenches because of that. The Biggest difference would be flex rating. When I initiated the carve on softer snow and progressed into the ice, that is when It would wash out.

Dave


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Well after oogling over this board for the last few weeks. I finally bit the bullet and drastically overpaid to get this board into Canada. 

Two years ago I spend most of my 60 day season on a Lib TRS HP. 
Last year switched to RCR boards and spent most of my 60+ days on a process off axis. 
This year I have 30+ days on a 2016 Yes Greats. So I'll get 30 days to compare the "best" quiver killer RCR vs CRC boards out there. 

Pumped!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Edge hold is mostly technique. If you can't hold an edge on ice with any board with some sort of camber and you need magnatraction, what you really need is some lessons.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

ek9max said:


> Well after oogling over this board for the last few weeks. I finally bit the bullet and drastically overpaid to get this board into Canada.
> 
> Two years ago I spend most of my 60 day season on a Lib TRS HP.
> Last year switched to RCR boards and spent most of my 60+ days on a process off axis.
> ...


I bet you didn't pay $750 including shipping to get a previous season model like I did. :laugh: Had no choice, NS isn't even sold where I live right now. I watch that thing closely when on the hill, only seen one other NS here in the country. Even bought a thick lock for it haha


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

OU812 said:


> I bet you didn't pay $750 including shipping to get a previous season model like I did. :laugh: Had no choice, NS isn't even sold where I live right now. I watch that thing closely when on the hill, only seen one other NS here in the country. Even bought a thick lock for it haha


Well in Canadian dollars it'll be close to $1000. And the protohd retails for $639..... So ya. I overpaid.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

ek9max said:


> Well in Canadian dollars it'll be close to $1000. And the protohd retails for $639..... So ya. I overpaid.


I'm calculating in CDN dollars as I'm Canadian as well. $1000 is a lot you're right, plus the government fucks you over on the import tax and shipping isn't cheap either. I remember when I bought a vintage guitar from North Carolina back in 2009 sent to Ontario, paid $120 in extra taxes. Still better than the fees here in socialist Europe though. I guess someone has to pay for the migrants haha.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

OU812 said:


> I'm calculating in CDN dollars as I'm Canadian as well. $1000 is a lot you're right, plus the government fucks you over on the import tax and shipping isn't cheap either. I remember when I bought a vintage guitar from North Carolina back in 2009 sent to Ontario, paid $120 in extra taxes. Still better than the fees here in socialist Europe though. I guess someone has to pay for the migrants haha.


Hopefully they dont' get me too bad since the Type two is made in the USA. I shouldn't have to pay duties on it.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

ek9max said:


> Hopefully they dont' get me too bad since the Type two is made in the USA. I shouldn't have to pay duties on it.


Duties no, but tax yes.


----------



## deltout (Jan 10, 2014)

so theres a need for a third party transporting boards up north ??


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

OU812 said:


> Duties no, but tax yes.


I'm good with my sweet alberta 5% GST. :grin:


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

ek9max said:


> Well after oogling over this board for the last few weeks. I finally bit the bullet and drastically overpaid to get this board into Canada.
> 
> Two years ago I spend most of my 60 day season on a Lib TRS HP.
> Last year switched to RCR boards and spent most of my 60+ days on a process off axis.
> ...


I'm interested to hear your thoughts. I transitioned from traditional camber to an Antler Flying V this year and while there was zero learning curve in powder, there has been quite a learning curve for me on hardpack.

It took a little while to figure out that I needed to center my weight more between my feet and that I needed to keep my knees wider to really get good grip in carves. I also figured out that I needed to be a bit more intentional about how I entered into carves, but once established I could lock in nicely. I'm finally at the point where I'm laying crazy trenches and approaching similar control on ice to a cambered board. It's actually shocking how much these adjustments have affected my ride experience.

While the CRC profile will never be quite as stable as traditional camber nor as easy to dismount the lift, there are things I really don't miss about the traditional camber. I love being able to truly flat base at high speed without feeling like my edges are going to catch, I love not have to fight to keep my nose afloat in powder and I love how catch free it is. 

As I figure out the technique, I love CRC more and more and I have a little trouble imagining ever going back to traditional camber. Now RCR on the other hand, that could potentially win my heart.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

poopresearch said:


> I'm interested to hear your thoughts. I transitioned from traditional camber to an Antler Flying V this year and while there was zero learning curve in powder, there has been quite a learning curve for me on hardpack.
> 
> It took a little while to figure out that I needed to center my weight more between my feet and that I needed to keep my knees wider to really get good grip in carves. I also figured out that I needed to be a bit more intentional about how I entered into carves, but once established I could lock in nicely. I'm finally at the point where I'm laying crazy trenches and approaching similar control on ice to a cambered board. It's actually shocking how much these adjustments have affected my ride experience.
> 
> ...



I'll be sure to let you know. I "learned" how to snowboard on a flex traditional camber burton X8 3 years ago. Spent about 5 days learning how to turn both ways and get a little speed. 

I then picked up a 2013 C2btx Libtech TRS. My riding really progressed, however 5 days in it would have still progressed quickly on any board. 

13/14 was my first full year and I spent that year on many different CRC boards and still got better. This included the gnu impossible/danny kass, Lib trs/trice/hot knife.

14/15 I started out on a Burton antler Flying V. And in harder conditions I really had problems feeling stable at speed. So I decided to try a RCR burton off axis. Feel way more stable and snowboarding was easy again. Swore that I'd never go back. At the end of the season I even took out the Antler FV and a RCR custom Marilyn same day and proved to myself that I liked RCR vs CRC better. 

15/16 I got a Yes Greats and loved it. I love hating stuff took out my old '14 TRS for a day to make sure I didn't like CRC. Didn't like it and sold it. Rode my Greats all this season and love it. 

I guess I'm a sucker for punishment, hate money, and easily influenced by the hype train. So I'm gonna try it again but in this highly reviews NS Type two. 

But I swear. If I don't love this CRC again. I'm never gonna try one again. :dry:


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I've been riding 25 years and it still took me +20 days to feel like I'm just starting to dial in the CRC. Of course that could be because I've had to unlearn 25 years of camber technique.

Maybe you just have to suffer on that CRC more


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Edge hold is mostly technique. If you can't hold an edge on ice with any board with some sort of camber and you need magnatraction, what you really need is some lessons.


Speaking as someone who learned on camber, and someone who is a certified instructor who gives lessons, I disagree.
Maybe there is a difference in what you and I consider edge hold, but riding in hardpack and ice regularly as I do, magnetraction definitely improves edge hold in those conditions. In the same way, magnetraction serves to grab or slow down a board in soft conditions.
You won't convince me otherwise.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

poopresearch said:


> I've been riding 25 years and it still took me +20 days to feel like I'm just starting to dial in the CRC. Of course that could be because I've had to unlearn 25 years of camber technique.
> 
> Maybe you just have to suffer on that CRC more


That's one thing that I've been thinking about. I've read about lots of people having to adjust to CRC. But I haven't seen anybody say. "I've had to adjust to CRC, and now I love it way more than camber!!!"

IT's always just "I needed to adjust and now it's just like riding camber"

Makes me wonder if there's a benefit to CRC at all vs just being a preference.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*analysis paralysis*



ek9max said:


> That's one thing that I've been thinking about. I've read about lots of people having to adjust to CRC. But I haven't seen anybody say. "I've had to adjust to CRC, and now I love it way more than camber!!!"
> 
> IT's always just "I needed to adjust and now it's just like riding camber"
> *
> Makes me wonder if there's a benefit to CRC at all vs just being a preference*.



makes very little difference on the internet or hardpack


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

Personally, I rode only camber for 10+ years and specifically a stiff as a board option pro model for last 5..

First two days this year on a CRC (lib TRS) and had no issues adjusting, unless you are going REALLY SLOW it doesn't ride all that different only thing I really notice is the soft torshional flex and dampness.

I too was really worried since I picked up this board in the summer and spent 6+ months reading about how I will need a few days to adjust and might hate the CRC profile, was not the case for me at least.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Had so many different boards and so many different profiles and I swear I'm sticking with RCR boards for my type of riding and conditions.

CRC boards just feels so loose on hard pack/ ice that it just scares me. 

Started out on full rocker board. 
Then had rocker flat rocker board
Then had a ton of CRC boards, i mean a lot. 
Bought a RCR board and it just felt right.


Although I use CRC boards more for switch riding because its so catch free.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

ek9max said:


> That's one thing that I've been thinking about. I've read about lots of people having to adjust to CRC. But I haven't seen anybody say. "I've had to adjust to CRC, and now I love it way more than camber!!!"
> 
> IT's always just "I needed to adjust and now it's just like riding camber"
> 
> Makes me wonder if there's a benefit to CRC at all vs just being a preference.


I love it more than camber. It's not better than camber but I think it's better than camber for the stuff I ride. I get WAY better float in powder and the ability to bomb cat tracks and traverse to and from the powder without having to be on edge to be stable. It's also way more damp in crappy bumpy snow.

It took me a little while to figure out, but if I center my weight and put a bit of care into how I enter my carves, I lose very little on hardpack compared to traditional camber.

I think I'd still be riding traditional camber if I lived in VT (ICE) and I have no real opinion on RCR, but I think CRC is freaking great but it has some form corrections required and some things it won't let you get away with, they are just different than camber.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Speaking as someone who learned on camber, and someone who is a certified instructor who gives lessons, I disagree.
> Maybe there is a difference in what you and I consider edge hold, but riding in hardpack and ice regularly as I do, magnetraction definitely improves edge hold in those conditions. In the same way, magnetraction serves to grab or slow down a board in soft conditions.
> You won't convince me otherwise.



Well I know a ton of "certified" instructors that have a pretty low skill level and we all know how easy it is to get that certification so I'm not sure why you're dropping that as validation. You also just got certified and just started teaching people, i've been teaching people for years and have made them very efficient riders. I spent most of my first 10 years riding on pure ice and hard pack. Also I didn't say magnetraction doesn't improve edge hold, I said if you need magnetraction to hold an edge what you really need is a lesson. But obviously not by you because you need magnetraction to hold an edge :wink:. 
With the proper technique, CRC RCR and Camber is all you need to slice up the ice. Magnetraction is needed to compensate for lack of technique. I'm sorry if that upsets people but its a fact and it should motivate anyone having trouble with edge hold on hard pack or ice to dial in their skills or get instruction.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Well I know a ton of "certified" instructors that have a pretty low skill level and we all know how easy it is to get that certification so I'm not sure why you're dropping that as validation. You also just got certified and just started teaching people, i've been teaching people for years and have made them very efficient riders. I spent most of my first 10 years riding on pure ice and hard pack. Also I didn't say magnetraction doesn't improve edge hold, I said if you need magnetraction to hold an edge what you really need is a lesson. But obviously not by you because you need magnetraction to hold an edge :wink:.
> With the proper technique, CRC RCR and Camber is all you need to slice up the ice. Magnetraction is needed to compensate for lack of technique. I'm sorry if that upsets people but its a fact and it should motivate anyone having trouble with edge hold on hard pack or ice to dial in their skills or get instruction.


"We all know how easy it is to get that certification"
Really? How do you know what everybody knows? And how do you know how easy it is if you haven't taken the course(s) yourself?

"I'm not sure why you're dropping that as validation"
You said that people should get lessons to correct their form to improve edge hold. As an instructor, I GIVE lessons. To whom should I go to get lessons to correct my form? Another instructor? (Actually, I just spent a day being coached by 2 Level 4 instructors. There were no comments about my form being poor.)

"You also just got certified and just started teaching people"
How do you know how long I've been teaching? I've been teaching for 7 years. I'm CASI certified as a Level 2 Instructor, Carving Instructor, and Park 1 Instructor.

"Magnetraction is needed to compensate for lack of technique"
Magnetraction was developed by Mervin to compensate for lack of edge hold on their rockered boards. With the trend back toward more cambered boards, the need for magnetraction has been reduced.

Anyway, imo, "sufficient" camber on a board (so not a heavily rockered board) plus sharp edges will provide enough edge hold in most situations. I agree with you there. But magnetraction does improve edge hold in all conditions imo, so I take advantage of that. Personally I prefer that extra grip. Some people don't like a "grippy" board. A friend of mine just demo'd one of my boards and found the grip too aggressive for his liking.

Ultimately, different strokes...:smile:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> "We all know how easy it is to get that certification"
> Really? How do you know what everybody knows? And how do you know how easy it is if you haven't taken the course(s) yourself?
> 
> "I'm not sure why you're dropping that as validation"
> ...


When did Lib start selling rocker boards? Because I think Magnetraction came out before then. So I don't think it was made to increase grip on rocker boards, unless Lib was mass producing rocker boards in 2002.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> When did Lib start selling rocker boards? Because I think Magnetraction came out before then. So I don't think it was made to increase grip on rocker boards, unless Lib was mass producing rocker boards in 2002.


I stand corrected then.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## jshwon (Jan 25, 2016)

Union Contact Pro's a good combo with the Type Two?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> When did Lib start selling rocker boards? Because I think Magnetraction came out before then. So I don't think it was made to increase grip on rocker boards, unless Lib was mass producing rocker boards in 2002.


Doesnt matter which came first. Magne traction gained prevalescence because of the rockered profiles. As manufacturers reduce the ammount of rocker, you've seen magnetraction either go away or go to the 0.5 btx etc. I'm yet to see a full camber with magne. And I think Lib has the 0.5 magne on their C3 or just take magne out altogether.

Truth is.... it don't matter which profile is better or not. Only matters which you like most. Or.... just get different boards with different profiles just for the fun of it.

My wife moved from rockered/hybrid to full camber this yr and loves it. She says it's improved her riding exponentialy, feels better on flats/cat tracks, more agile, much more stable, also she isnt terrified with icy stuff anymore..... ridden it on fresh and moderate pow and she's been stoked too because she has more confidence to keep her speed and it helps with not sinking.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Edge hold is mostly technique. If you can't hold an edge on ice with any board with some sort of camber and you need magnatraction, what you really need is some lessons.


True.



Mystery2many said:


> Magnetraction is needed to compensate for lack of technique. I'm sorry if that upsets people but its a fact and it should motivate anyone having trouble with edge hold on hard pack or ice to dial in their skills or get instruction.


Bullshit. That is not a fact, it is nonsense.
As you yourself said, Magnetraction improves edge hold. That is a good thing, even if your technique is good enough. Obviously you should not rely on Magnetration but it is nice to have, especially in sketchy conditions which might be marginal even with proper technique.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Magnatraction does help but I don't think most of us need it. A lot of people find it too grabby I think this is a case to case basis on the pattern and what board imo. 

Why do you think Jeremy Jones puts it on all his boards it is Mellow Mag but still for the steeps that he is hitting that extra edgehold is nice to engage 

But I don't think I am hitting a Mountain like Shangri-La anytime soon 
so Never Summer boards are fine for me


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

raffertyk2 said:


> Magnatraction does help but I don't think most of us need it. A lot of people find it too grabby I think this is a case to case basis on the pattern and what board imo.
> 
> Why do you think Jeremy Jones puts it on all his boards it is Mellow Mag but still for the steeps that he is hitting that extra edgehold is nice to engage
> 
> ...


From what I've seen. Never summer vario grip is about 80% of full magnatraction. Or like 0.5 magnatraction.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Stopped by a local shop today and they had a Type Two on display. It was a nice looking board and here is what I noticed:

- Never Summer boards are noticeably heavy and noticeably well-crafted.

- I hadn't see the ripsaw profile in person but it actually has more pronounced rocker than I expected. This is neither good nor bad, but from the pics I had seen online, I was almost expecting something close to zero camber between the inserts.

- The board has a super nice do-everything medium flex.

- The nose and tail shapes are slightly more "exotic" than I expected. Personally I prefer something a bit more traditional, but fancy shapes are cool right now.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Speaking of CRC boards, I found that the wider stance I have the more stable it is, better the board locks in. Maybe has to do with the fact that my feet are closer to/more over the camber sections and I'm flattening out the rocker in the middle more? Does that make sense, anyone else with the same experience?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

OU812 said:


> Speaking of CRC boards, I found that the wider stance I have the more stable it is, better the board locks in. Maybe has to do with the fact that my feet are closer to/more over the camber sections and I'm flattening out the rocker in the middle more? Does that make sense, anyone else with the same experience?


I think I remembered that too when I rode crc.


----------



## islandroad83 (Dec 28, 2011)

jshwon said:


> On a side note can anyone recommend a good binding to pair with the Type Two? I'm leaning Cartels and a local shop says "cartels or nothing" but that could be bias. Just wanted to get opinions from folk who have ridden this board.





jshwon said:


> Union Contact Pro's a good combo with the Type Two?


I had the Proto Prior and used Malavitas and was a great combo. I rode the board for the first half of the day on Contact Pros and made it very fun board great in the park and lively. The 2nd half of the day I switched to union force, def allowed the board to be more responsive, still good in the park but I will be keeping the Contact Pros on it for the riding that I like to do. 
Def get the Contact Pros makes the board also super light. 



dmahoney12 said:


> Was a great board but just didn't have the ice hold I need for my East Coast Boarding.


East coast Rider here, just had the board out for the first time at Killington Yesterday. If you live here or been watching the weather on the East you will know every Mtn here the snow is manmade at Killington was no exception. I saw your review right when I had the board so I was wondering about this myself. I can say your statement could not be further from the truth. The whole mtn was mostly hard packed and Ice and the board was carving on everything. I was purposely going over ice patches in some runs to test edge hold and different bindings I was trying out and blown away with the carving ability on ice, it’s amazing. I never had an asym board as well and you can really feel the difference on the heel edge, just makes hold when you need it. 

With a CRC board I just feel a lot more stable on hardpack / Ice. 

I was also riding Yes Greats with Union Force and a Rome Agent with Union KFC and the Type two held the best next up was the The Greats complete different boards in the stiffness category though. I rode the Captia Mercury with Now Pilots, Edge hold was decent the board was way to still and the bindings almost made it an straight charger board. Forget rails as there was no forgiveness and woods riding would not not been fun at all. 



poopresearch said:


> Stopped by a local shop today and they had a Type Two on display. It was a nice looking board and here is what I noticed:
> - Never Summer boards are noticeably heavy and noticeably well-crafted.
> - I hadn't see the ripsaw profile in person but it actually has more pronounced rocker than I expected. This is neither good nor bad, but from the pics I had seen online, I was almost expecting something close to zero camber between the inserts.
> 
> ...


It’s hard to judge a board from just looking at in the store. It’s like saying that car might handle good just by sitting in it and hearing the engine rev. You really need to get it on track aka Mtn to see what the differences are going to be. 
As for the board being heavy that’s not my experience. The Type two paired with the contact Pros was the lightest board of the day that we tired. We swapped the Contact Pros on the Yes Greats and Union force on the Type two and then it made them just about even. 

The board for sure has a more exotic profile then the prior but I don’t think it’s something that is “In” right now. Never summer has been making these profiles for some time personal preference really. 

Final impressions – For Icy day At Killington in park 90% of the day with Union Contact Pros / Forces - I bought this board cause I wanted something for park but also Woods along with east coast riding aka needs to have good edge hold. With the Contact Pros Its just what I would want in a park board, super fun with play with forgiving on rails for the current flex it has and stable on jumps. As for edge hold there is no doubt here this thing handles east coast weather. The pop feels good, I don’t think it’s as crazy as some other boards in the area but very stable on takes off and landings. If you want a bit more performance on your board strap on a little stiffer binding and the response is right, it almost transforms the board a bit. 

Handles Chop great, stable on flats, switch just as stable. Handles speed just fine, if you want to charge you can and no chatter like I got in the Proto. I can see this thing kill it in pipes, as for the rails I felt more confrontable with the contact pros just allowed you that extra flex. I would say its good and after it breaks in will be a bit better. 

The torsional flex is softer than say the greats but if you put on a stiffer binding it firm’s things right up. In my experience I don’t think I has seen such a difference with binding selection making an impact with the way the board handles such as this. 
I will be keeping this board and going with some Contact Pros – Everybody that tired the board coming from there had only good things to say about it.


----------



## jshwon (Jan 25, 2016)

I ended up getting Rome Targas. Evo had a crazy deal on 2015s so couldn't pass it up. I'll be riding in Breckinridge and not a park rider. More all mtn/freestyle/groomers with some buttering so hope the targa/type two combo works well for that.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

islandroad83 said:


> I had the Proto Prior and used Malavitas and was a great combo. I rode the board for the first half of the day on Contact Pros and made it very fun board great in the park and lively. The 2nd half of the day I switched to union force, def allowed the board to be more responsive, still good in the park but I will be keeping the Contact Pros on it for the riding that I like to do.
> Def get the Contact Pros makes the board also super light.
> 
> 
> ...


2nd person I've seen that prefers crc on hard flat. That's encouraging. 

Wicked review. Makes me more anxious to get mine. Come on usps!


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes good review, i have been out 4 days on the Type Two and I agree with most things in this review. If you dont think this board had good edge hold on ice then you just dont know how to ride a snowboard....


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

My impressions. Copy and pasted from Easyloungin, so there's some redundant info already stated by in this thread, and others. I was given next year’s model as a loaner for the rest of the season. I have a handful of days on it so far, and that’s really all it has taken to form an opinion of it.

The nuts and bolts: True twin, mid flex, asym sidecut, Ripsaw camber profile. Carbon Xs beneath the feet, and perforated rocker pad - my understanding is this elastomeric pad creates additional damping in the area of the board that’s constantly in contact with the snow, perforated to reduce rate. I’m not going to sit here and pretend that I can immediately pick out the effects of this when riding, but it is a very smooth board, without being at all dead. It feels less chattery than my West, which on paper is comparable in flex and damping. If the pad contributes to that then mission accomplished. It also features the new TruGrit top sheet, which is a nylon material with a griptape-like texturing on top. The texture is actually pretty subtle, and I can’t detect any noticeable benefit in terms of grip when skating. It’s super durable though. My six year old has run roughshod over the top of this thing, and it still looks new.

How it rides: I'm 160lbs, riding a 157. I pretty much can not overstate the love I feel for this board. I was never much of a park guy, and even less so lately. I have been gravitating towards longer, stiffer, more directional boards. I was mainly interested in this board for “dad boarding” - something pretty playful and maneuverable for chasing my kid around on beginner slopes, that would hold up fine when I broke off for a couple laps on my own without switching boards. However, it has completely exceeded my expectations in all respects. Super poppy like the West, and tons of fun on side hits, small drops, and small park jumps. Can’t comment on big jumps because I just don’t go there. Rode one day in 6 - 8 inches of fresh snow, and hiked one ridge for several hundred yards of 2’ pow. It did surprisingly will in the deep stuff, though I suppose you can make any board float for one steep run. Where this board really surprised me, and really won me over was how it holds up at speed and on steeper terrain. I notice the asym more than I figured I would. Not sure how you couldn’t if you’re actually carving on the sidecut. It just changed the rhythm of turning, and I wasn’t in heel side turns as long. It instantly felt completely comfortable though, and wasn’t really an adjustment, so much as an “aha moment”. I’m a big fan of small radius, deep sidecuts, and coupled with the asym I just feel like this board wants to turn exactly like I want to turn. Edge hold for me is insane. Vario-Grip and Ripsaw camber help with that I’m sure, but again I think it goes back to this board just feeling so natural and comfortable that I’m never trying to get the board to do something it doesn’t want to do. Particularly on steeps I was skipping out on my heel edge dramatically less. It was just a quick heel side carve, and back to a longer more drawn out toe side turn. I had more fun carving on this board than I have on any board in recent years, and I feel more confident at speed on this board than some of the stiffer, burlier boards that probably should be better at charging. Bottom line is haven’t ridden a board in a long time, maybe ever, that felt so natural, fun, and multi-dimensional right out of the gate.


----------



## jshwon (Jan 25, 2016)

Great review and I can't wait to ride mine in a couple of weeks. I wonder if my Type Two is a production or pre-production. My topsheet transitions from blue to red on each end. Also have a white base with purple NVRSMR.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

jshwon said:


> Great review and I can't wait to ride mine in a couple of weeks. I wonder if my Type Two is a production or pre-production. My topsheet transitions from blue to red on each end. Also have a white base with purple NVRSMR.


I'm hoping mine looks like the pics above instead of the website. Black base is sooo much better for hiding PTEX repairs and such.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

jshwon said:


> Great review and I can't wait to ride mine in a couple of weeks. I wonder if my Type Two is a production or pre-production. My topsheet transitions from blue to red on each end. Also have a white base with purple NVRSMR.


That's this year's mid-season release. So pre-production.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

EastCoastToast said:


> That's this year's mid-season release. So pre-production.


crap. Now I wish I had next year's board. lol


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

ek9max said:


> crap. Now I wish I had next year's board. lol


Haha me too. I like the Proto logo base too. Plus I've found the top-sheet not to be the most durable around the edges. Little nicks here and there, it is what it is/whatever/nbd etc but I was under the impression the new topsheet was super durable.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

So the "Proto" base graphic will be replaced in the official release? If so that's too bad as that's an awesome looking base.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

OU812 said:


> So the "Proto" base graphic will be replaced in the official release? If so that's too bad as that's an awesome looking base.


No. Dude. As buggravy says, he's riding a '17 model. It's on loan to him. The '16 model (current) is the only one with the NVR SMR base, all 250 that were made.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

OU812 said:


> So the "Proto" base graphic will be replaced in the official release? If so that's too bad as that's an awesome looking base.


I don't think so. The "NVR SMR" base is on the pre-release version that's in shops now. The "PROTO" base is the base for the full release 16/17 version due in shops late Summer/early Fall.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ah, my bad misunderstood. That's great news as this is one of the boards I'm looking at buying in the future.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hoping they'll have more size options, would be great to get a 160-162


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I can't wait to try mine when it comes. Every review makes it sound like it's made of magic. Does everything awesome.


----------



## islandroad83 (Dec 28, 2011)

jshwon said:


> Great review and I can't wait to ride mine in a couple of weeks. I wonder if my Type Two is a production or pre-production. My topsheet transitions from blue to red on each end. Also have a white base with purple NVRSMR.


Pre-relase




EastCoastToast said:


> Haha me too. I like the Proto logo base too. Plus I've found the top-sheet not to be the most durable around the edges. Little nicks here and there, it is what it is/whatever/nbd etc but I was under the impression the new topsheet was super durable.



That's the one thing I forgot to add to my review. With my old Proto the topsheet was very durable. This new top-sheet on the Type Two was supposed to be even more but I already have a small chip from park riding although it does pop in the sun. 

I have a Pre-Release Version, I actually like the topsheet graphics better on mine vs the "Proto - Type Two" but that's just personal preference plus the fact that only 250 were made it kinda cool. Also on the pre-relase they don't have the word "Proto" on the board at all hence why its NVRSMR on the bottom.


----------



## jshwon (Jan 25, 2016)

islandroad83 said:


> I have a Pre-Release Version, I actually like the topsheet graphics better on mine vs the "Proto - Type Two" but that's just personal preference plus the fact that only 250 were made it kinda cool. Also on the pre-relase they don't have the word "Proto" on the board at all hence why its NVRSMR on the bottom.


Yeah it does feel a little exclusive and special. HA


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

haha I remember that door from craigslist. the evo and west right? :grin:


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

islandroad83 said:


> Pre-relase
> That's the one thing I forgot to add to my review. With my old Proto the topsheet was very durable. This new top-sheet on the Type Two was supposed to be even more but I already have a small chip from park riding although it does pop in the sun.
> 
> I have a Pre-Release Version, I actually like the topsheet graphics better on mine vs the "Proto - Type Two" but that's just personal preference plus the fact that only 250 were made it kinda cool. Also on the pre-relase they don't have the word "Proto" on the board at all hence why its NVRSMR on the bottom.


I love the look of the board. Coupled with how it rides it's definitely made me like it even more. They'll be like the first run of Funslingers soon enough where people don't recognize them.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I was dead set on the Twenty Five, but reading more about the Type Two I think it might be the ticket. Loved the Proto HD but wanted better powder performance and to be more aggressive. The Twenty Five sounded like the ticket but the improvements to the Type Two sound great.

So I decide to buy today and they're all sold out lol. I probably need a 152 anyway (150 lbs)


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> I was dead set on the Twenty Five, but reading more about the Type Two I think it might be the ticket. Loved the Proto HD but wanted better powder performance and to be more aggressive. The Twenty Five sounded like the ticket but the improvements to the Type Two sound great.
> 
> So I decide to buy today and they're all sold out lol. I probably need a 152 anyway (150 lbs)


Powder and sun in las vegas had one a week ago or so. 

I think I got the last 154 from Shredshop in IL last week. 

I've been refreshing the tracking number hourly and it's been sitting in Canada customs for 5 days.... :crazy2:


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

buggravy said:


> My impressions. Copy and pasted from Easyloungin, so there's some redundant info already stated by in this thread, and others. I was given next year’s model as a loaner for the rest of the season. I have a handful of days on it so far, and that’s really all it has taken to form an opinion of it.
> 
> The nuts and bolts: True twin, mid flex, asym sidecut, Ripsaw camber profile. Carbon Xs beneath the feet, and perforated rocker pad - my understanding is this elastomeric pad creates additional damping in the area of the board that’s constantly in contact with the snow, perforated to reduce rate. I’m not going to sit here and pretend that I can immediately pick out the effects of this when riding, but it is a very smooth board, without being at all dead. It feels less chattery than my West, which on paper is comparable in flex and damping. If the pad contributes to that then mission accomplished. It also features the new TruGrit top sheet, which is a nylon material with a griptape-like texturing on top. The texture is actually pretty subtle, and I can’t detect any noticeable benefit in terms of grip when skating. It’s super durable though. My six year old has run roughshod over the top of this thing, and it still looks new.
> 
> How it rides: I'm 160lbs, riding a 157. I pretty much can not overstate the love I feel for this board. I was never much of a park guy, and even less so lately. I have been gravitating towards longer, stiffer, more directional boards. I was mainly interested in this board for “dad boarding” - something pretty playful and maneuverable for chasing my kid around on beginner slopes, that would hold up fine when I broke off for a couple laps on my own without switching boards. However, it has completely exceeded my expectations in all respects. Super poppy like the West, and tons of fun on side hits, small drops, and small park jumps. Can’t comment on big jumps because I just don’t go there. Rode one day in 6 - 8 inches of fresh snow, and hiked one ridge for several hundred yards of 2’ pow. It did surprisingly will in the deep stuff, though I suppose you can make any board float for one steep run. Where this board really surprised me, and really won me over was how it holds up at speed and on steeper terrain. I notice the asym more than I figured I would. Not sure how you couldn’t if you’re actually carving on the sidecut. It just changed the rhythm of turning, and I wasn’t in heel side turns as long. It instantly felt completely comfortable though, and wasn’t really an adjustment, so much as an “aha moment”. I’m a big fan of small radius, deep sidecuts, and coupled with the asym I just feel like this board wants to turn exactly like I want to turn. Edge hold for me is insane. Vario-Grip and Ripsaw camber help with that I’m sure, but again I think it goes back to this board just feeling so natural and comfortable that I’m never trying to get the board to do something it doesn’t want to do. Particularly on steeps I was skipping out on my heel edge dramatically less. It was just a quick heel side carve, and back to a longer more drawn out toe side turn. I had more fun carving on this board than I have on any board in recent years, and I feel more confident at speed on this board than some of the stiffer, burlier boards that probably should be better at charging. Bottom line is haven’t ridden a board in a long time, maybe ever, that felt so natural, fun, and multi-dimensional right out of the gate.



oopps see it now..Nice


----------

